# Straight tubes for 3/8 & 7/16?



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I want to experiment with tubes again. I don't care for looped or tapered. What are good choices for straight tubes with 3/8 and 7/16 steel? I realize that I will probably need different tubes for each ammo type. I am drawing 35 inches. Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use Simple Shot small latex tubing for 3/8 steel but use a longer draw. Their medium latex tubing will definitely work for 3/8 and the large will work for larger ammo. Simple Shot used to sell a sampler pack of tubes so you could test all of their tubes. Don't know if they still do. If you look at each tube size SS gives suggestions on what size ammo to use with each tube.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I use Simple Shot small latex tubing for 3/8 steel but use a longer draw. Their medium latex tubing will definitely work for 3/8 and the large will work for larger ammo. Simple Shot used to sell a sampler pack of tubes so you could test all of their tubes. Don't know if they still do. If you look at each tube size SS gives suggestions on what size ammo to use with each tube.


Thanks, GG! I had a small amount of SS medium and it seemed to work well with 3/8. They've been out of stock so I haven't been able to order more, so I was looking for other alternatives. I may just have to wait for them to get more.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

1842 for the 3/8


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I like 1842 and I bet 2040 will work. I just do not like the slightly heavier draw weight.

I also use tabs with tubes much of the time I shoot tubes. Single tubes on tabs is really my favorite or narrow wrapped & tucked flats.

I flipflop back and forth between these 2 set ups.

Double L, a.k.a. Lester Light may have some if SS does not.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good Ole Henry did some extensive testing on Chinese tubes. You might want to take a gander at the chart he posted in the first page of this thread: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/34823-2040-single-vs-looped/

It's about half way down on the first page.










Hey, I was able to cut and paste it!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks,KawKan! I will dive deeper into it tonight after work but it looks like great info so far!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been using 1842 for 3/8 and 7/16 steel and it works great. Plenty of poop for Starlings, Pigeon and Rabbit for sure. .. The fly at a very good clip for me.

I use looped 1842's with a static length of ~ 6.50 - 6.75 and a 32+" draw ---- shooting OTT configuration !

wll


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Try Orange dub dub. I shoot 3/8 steel to .50cal lead with it.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Devon minnow said:


> Try Orange dub dub. I shoot 3/8 steel to .50cal lead with it.


Do you have a good source for it? Thanks!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Is this the orange dub dub people refer to?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rolyan-Exercise-Catapult-Tubing-Rubber-Band-Slingshot-Resistance-Elastic-Dub-Dub-/251294113603


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> I have been using 1842 for 3/8 and 7/16 steel and it works great. Plenty of poop for Starlings, Pigeon and Rabbit for sure. .. The fly at a very good clip for me.
> 
> I use looped 1842's with a static length of ~ 6.50 - 6.75 and a 32+" draw ---- shooting OTT configuration !
> 
> wll


Sorry, I did not read the OP's topic well .. as for a single tube, I have two, the Green and the Orange Rolyan tubes. I get them from Performance Health, here is a link https://www.performancehealth.com/rolyan-energizing-resistance-tubing

This tubing is know as Dub Dub on the forums and it really sends ammo out at a very fast clip. It is a bit more fragile than a Chinese tube but man alive ammo will go out at warp speed is set up right.

wll


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

wll said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using 1842 for 3/8 and 7/16 steel and it works great. Plenty of poop for Starlings, Pigeon and Rabbit for sure. .. The fly at a very good clip for me.
> ...


Perfect! Thanks, wll!


----------

